# Just because, my 70 Chevelle



## JTElectric (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys, just wanted to throw a pic of my old daily driver Chevelle up here, see what you thought! It handles amazingly well, after lots of suspension work! I love driving this car, and it's getting paint nest summer. Just put a fresh, forged bottom end oval port 402 in it with a big cam (too big!) but it's a blast to drive, and sounds AWESOME! Also have about $10,000 of mid 90s Rockford Fosgate stereo stuff that's going in it, the top of the line stuff that absolutely sounds fantastic! Full set of Audiophile components, Symmetry, the works. Can't wait! Enjoy!










video of the big block, no mufflers. Sorry bout the picture, it was bright out and my camera wouldn't adjust!


----------



## johninky (Nov 18, 2008)

*1971 Demon*

One owner/31K miles/not driven last 18 years/always garaged/estate sale/$500


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 18, 2008)

johninky said:


> One owner/31K miles/not driven last 18 years/always garaged/estate sale/$500



No way, really? Sounds like one of those stories I've always heard about the guy that answered the ad for an old Chevy and peeled wheels out of grannies garage in a mint Corvette!


----------



## JTElectric (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, that is a hell of a deal, even if it is a Dodge!  haha just kidding!
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## johninky (Nov 18, 2008)

Toddppm said:


> No way, really? Sounds like one of those stories I've always heard about the guy that answered the ad for an old Chevy and peeled wheels out of grannies garage in a mint Corvette!



All true. I got it running and resold it for $6500 this summer. Old cars are still out there. Man in town, now retired from teaching/farming, has a 61 Corvette he bought new stored in a shed and another man has his son's 57 Chevy convertible stored in a barn. Son was killed weeks after graduating from HS when a truck tire he was inflating exploded and the rim got him in the head. Car has been barned for 40 years and the father will never sell it. About 30 years ago while living in VA I went into a tool shed on a farm a friend was renting and found two 1956 (?) Mercedes gullwings parked side by side. Don't know if still there but if so that is some serious money.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll have plenty of time this winter....get me an address and I'll find out about those Mercedes:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## cantoo (Nov 19, 2008)

My father in law stores stuff for people. He has a couple of cars that have been sitting for years. Last year an old lady finally picked up two old Mercedes that had been there for quite afew years, husband killed in truck accident. One was a convertible. Had a couple of street bikes too but I think they are gone now. My brother in law gets so,e good deals sometimes when people get behind in payment and he buys it off them.


----------

